# 2016 Model S - Karaoke



## plsiskin (9 mo ago)

2016 Model S - does Karaoke/Caraoke work for this model? If so, how do you access it?


----------



## plsiskin (9 mo ago)

I was wondering if this car has the karaoke and if so, how to you access it. I am thinking not but this is the only way to ask a question.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

plsiskin said:


> 2016 Model S - does Karaoke/Caraoke work for this model? If so, how do you access it?


You need MCU2 to have that feature. 2016 cars came with MCU1, but Tesla offers an upgrade.









Infotainment Upgrade | Tesla Support


Upgrade your Infotainment system to access new features, and for a more advanced and smoother user experience.




www.tesla.com


----------

